# Ahtanum



## dabre4 (2/3/11)

​


> *Ahtanum is an aroma/flavoring hop variety that is similar to Cascade or Amarillo. It has a citrus and floral character much like cascade with the addition of some piney or earth notes. Grapefruit quality is more forward in than in cascade as well. Alpha acids are lower than cascade at 4 to 6.5% AAU making Ahtanum a good choice for a flavor addition when you do not want to impart quite the bitterness of cascade or amarillo.*​
> *Beer styles suited for Ahtanum include American APA, American IPA, Light lagers, and American Lagers.*​​​


*MOD: *Above description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I, to ensure hop description is at the first post, with discussion below.

*MOD: *Original Post below

Any comments, thoughts or suggestions in regard to Ahtanum Hops? Anyone dry hoped with them? There isn't much information about them on the web, ment to be similart to Cascade.

I'm thinking of doing a highly hoped Pale Ale, all Ahtanum.

Cheers


----------



## donburke (2/3/11)

Doog said:


> Any comments, thoughts or suggestions in regard to Ahtanum Hops? Anyone dry hoped with them? There isn't much information about them on the web, ment to be similart to Cascade.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a highly hoped Pale Ale, all Ahtanum.
> 
> Cheers



i recently made an ahtanum smash, with a 60, 20 and 5 min addition, the 20 and 5 additions were 1g per litre, JW ale 1.050 and 30 ibu using wy1026

i felt the balance was toward the malt in this beer, i would not be afraid to be heavier in the hopping next time using this hop

similar to cascade is a good description, definitely a smoother bittering than cascade, not as pronounced as cascade, citrusy, mellow

i'd say go for it, give it a good handful ... i reckon it might be good candidate for a 10 min IPA


----------



## Kieren (2/3/11)

Doog said:


> Any comments, thoughts or suggestions in regard to Ahtanum Hops? Anyone dry hoped with them? There isn't much information about them on the web, ment to be similart to Cascade.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a highly hoped Pale Ale, all Ahtanum.
> 
> Cheers



I really like this hop. I use it in my Amber ales, citrusy like cascade but I get less grapefruit and more orange notes.


----------



## dabre4 (2/3/11)

10min IPA you say.......hmmmm not a bad idea.

The one bit of information I got was that it has a little more grapefuit qualities than Cascade, not less, kind of what attracted me to it.


----------



## MitchDudarko (9/10/11)

10min Ahtanum IPA you say? At 60IBU Beersmith tells me I need 555g at 10min. So nearly $80 for hops alone. Plus postage. Which would leave enough to dry hop at 2g/l but geez, that's an expensive brew.


----------



## weiht (11/10/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> 10min Ahtanum IPA you say? At 60IBU Beersmith tells me I need 555g at 10min. So nearly $80 for hops alone. Plus postage. Which would leave enough to dry hop at 2g/l but geez, that's an expensive brew.



How big a batch do u brew????? 555g omg, that's going to be alot of wort lost lol


----------



## manticle (11/10/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> 10min Ahtanum IPA you say? At 60IBU Beersmith tells me I need 555g at 10min. So nearly $80 for hops alone. Plus postage. Which would leave enough to dry hop at 2g/l but geez, that's an expensive brew.




Where do you buy hops from? I just got 1.5 kg delivered fro ellerslie hops for $83.

3 different varieties, not sure if they sell ahtanum but you should be able to do better than that.


----------



## Yob (31/3/12)

Poking about the freezer this morning and came across a bag of this hop... planning on an AIPA with these additions

POR Flower 35g - 60 (willing to take a stab).. somebody gave me some flowers and SWMBO is asking for freezer space  
Ahyanum 30g - 20
Ahyanum 30g - 10
Ahyanum 30g - 0

Brewbrite, No chilled etc...

Never used flowers before and never used this hop so who knows what will happen,

should I worry about flowers blocking my pickup from the kettle?

Yob


----------



## felten (31/3/12)

It's definitely a possibility. There's nothing worse than flowers blocking your kettle/siphon.


----------



## Yob (31/3/12)

might have to rig something up... Ive got 90 mins to sort it out  

cheers


----------



## manticle (31/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Never used flowers before and never used this hop so who knows what will happen,
> 
> should I worry about flowers blocking my pickup from the kettle?
> 
> Yob




Yes.

I've had it happen - huge pain. If you have a minimash grain bag, use that. Otherwise you could try nylon stockings but I'm not sure how they cope with the heat of the boil. Please check first. I've used stockings in beer to add dry hop flowers, cacao nibs and fruit but there's no heat obviously.

Personally I'd save the PoR for a single addition aussie style ale. They can give a very nice flavour that might get lost under the ahtanum.


----------



## Yob (31/3/12)

I had a scratch about and nothing easily can be done on the spot, I might puss out and use pellets, SWMBO will have to wait for freezer space  

Chars


----------



## tazman1967 (31/3/12)

Im using Ahtanum hops today in a Golden Ale. Im using Magnum as a bittering addition, to get my IBUs up and saving the Ahtanum for flavour and Aroma additions...
Havnt heard much about this hop, really looking forward to trying this brew.
Just started the 90m boil..
Cheers


----------



## Yob (22/1/14)

Seems an appropriate place to add this.. 

I did a double batch not long back, effed if I can find it WAYB

one cube was an Ahtanum / Mosaic all cube hopped, 100g Ahtanum, 50g Mosaic.. no dry hopping in the FV.. well damned if it didnt come out of the FV good enough to start drinking by itself, so much so that I'd drunk almost half the Keg before I decided remembered to keg hop it, so in I went with 20g Ahtanum 10g Mosaic and had my first glass last night of the enhanced Ahtanum keg

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:

feck'n'ell.. it's become a massively smashable, but dangerously so, IIPA, OG was 1070, FG was 1012 (I think) 

Without the dry hop I couldnt see where the line was being drawn between Cascade and Amarillo, I certainly can now post the dry hop, bit of both for my tastes, Ive still yet to crack the other part of the double batch which was (cube hopped again) 100g Amarillo, 50g Mosaic to see how alike they are.

h34r:


----------



## OzPaleAle (22/1/14)

I've been using it in a summer ale recipe I am using to attempt a consistent result with each brew, excellent hop I reckon, been using it at 15mins with Glacier & at flameout, with cascade as a bittering addition, seems to work well.


----------



## pat86 (28/4/14)

I used Ahtanum a while ago for a late addition and dry hop in a pale ale. Was definitely one of my better beers, would like to try it again in larger quantities in the future.


----------



## menoetes (23/7/14)

That recipe sounds good yob, you remember your hop schedual? I've been meaning to try Mosaic out for a while now too...

I've not got much experience with this hop but I put down a K&B Aussie Pale today with 30g of Ahtanum at 20min and 12g Chinook at 10min. It smells good and I'm hoping it'll taste just as good when it comes out.


----------



## Yob (23/7/14)

Was entirely cube hopped, my method though now is to add a small bittering charge in the kettle, not much, up to 1/3 of total IBU, this keeps the cube additions down a bit.


----------



## menoetes (1/9/14)

Hi Brew-heads.

I'm having a little trouble when brewing with Ahtanum hops. A description says 'This hop is used for it's aromatic properties and it's moderate bittering. It has aromas that citrus (grapefruit), earthy and floral.' People have described it as being somewhere between Cascade and Amarillo...

I've used it twice now; 25g @ 20min and 20g @ 15 minutes in conjunction with other hops like Chinook, Mosiac and Nelson, both times all I get is the earthy tones - none of the floral or citrus notes I was hoping for. 

I understand that to get the most out of a hop sometimes you need to know when to use it. For example I rarely use Galaxy in a large quantities any earlier in a boil than 10 minutes before flameout to avoid that harshness it can add to a brew.

Am I making a mistake in my use of the Ahtanum? Or is it just the case that I am in the process of discovering that I don't enjoy this hop as much as others?


his hop is used for its Aromatic properties and moderate bittering. It has aromas that citrus (Grapefruit), earthy, and flora - See more at: http://www.homebrewstuff.com/hop-profiles#sthash.KmnDXYog.dpuf
This hop is used for its Aromatic properties and moderate bittering. It has aromas that citrus (Grapefruit), earthy, and floral. - See more at: http://www.homebrewstuff.com/hop-profiles#sthash.KmnDXYog.dpuf
This hop is used for its Aromatic properties and moderate bittering. It has aromas that citrus (Grapefruit), earthy, and floral. - See more at: http://www.homebrewstuff.com/hop-profiles#sthash.KmnDXYog.dpuf
This hop is used for its Aromatic properties and moderate bittering. It has aromas that citrus (Grapefruit), earthy, and floral. - See more at: http://www.homebrewstuff.com/hop-profiles#sthash.KmnDXYog.dpuf


----------



## indica86 (1/9/14)

Perhaps try it on it's own to see what it does for you?


----------



## Yob (1/9/14)

Ive used it a couple of times, all in the cube and was prettydamn nice..


----------



## Donske (3/9/14)

Ahtanum is best paired with another hop in my experience, Amarillo or Cascade are my personal favourites, 50/50 late or cube additions.

Makes for a cracking pale ale, not quite fruit salad. but getting there.


----------



## Yob (3/9/14)

I agree, it's a bit more subtle than either Cascade or Amarillo, mine were all cube additions and a keg hop, great if you are after are more mild sort of a beer and not one ripping your face off... of course, there is a time and a place for both, just depends on the beer.'

Id have to say though, more suited to a pale ale than an IPA for example :icon_drool2: 

ed: also some discussion HERE may be of benefit to you


----------



## menoetes (4/9/14)

Cheers for the help guys.

I've been trying to use it in place of cascade in hoping to get a similar floral flavor with maybe a bit more fruit to it with little success. I tried Ahtanum and chinook together and makes a very average beer IMO. I've just bottled a Ahtanum + Mosaic (cheers Yob) on a cerveza kit base today and I'm hoping it works out better.

I had planned on using it with vic secret and/or galaxy in an partial+extract brew tomorrow with coopers commercial yeast but now I'm wondering if I should just sub it out for cascade instead. Just to be safe...


----------



## Yob (4/9/14)

You would probably have to either bump up the ahtanum or make the vic secret/galaxy additions smallish (which would be a good idea anyway) to really get the notes from it, vic secret and galaxy are fairly heavy hitters and will tend to dominate.


----------



## Spiesy (4/9/14)

Are you no chilling?


----------



## menoetes (4/9/14)

Cheers Yob, will do as you suggest...

No Spiesy, as this is just an partial+extract brew, I'll just do a a 8 - 10 litre boil and then top it up in the fermenter with 10 - 15 litres of chilled water. I find this gets it down to under 30'c almost immediately so I treat it as being chilled.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/9/14)

*MOD: *I'm going to merge this back to the original Ahtanum description, because the info that @OP requested and what's come of it is exactly what the hop descriptions forum is for. Good discussion.


----------



## menoetes (20/9/14)

Just cracked the first bottle of the Ahtanum/Mosiac Cerveza today. It's a nice, kinda like a Centennial/Amarillo brew I did in earlier batch but with more fruit than floral tones. A lovely smooth drink though I might bitter it a bit more next time. You weren't wrong Yob; it's a good combo - cheers for that.

So I'm far from giving up on Ahtanum just yet. I think my first brew with it (Ahtanum/Chinook combo) just wasn't a good hop pairing IMHO.

- Meno


----------



## Tahoose (17/10/14)

Using this a bit at the moment got one on tap partying with cascade and a citra dry hop which is drinking nicely. 

Also have it fermenting with vic secret and galaxy so will see how that goes.


----------



## menoetes (18/10/14)

Tahoose said:


> Also have it fermenting with vic secret and galaxy so will see how that goes.


I don't doubt you're onto a good thing there Tahoose.

My Orchid Sparkling ale is hopped with Ahtanum, Vic Secret and Galaxy too. I think it turned out really well but I'm glad I took Yobs advice and upped the Ahtamun additions while reducing the Vic and Galaxy ones. All in all a good combo but Ahtanum has a softer flavor than a lot of other hops and needs a bit of a helping (heavy) hand to come through in the final product IMO.


----------



## Tahoose (18/10/14)

Yeah I get what you mean, adds a gentle earthyness, which gives the beer another dimension when its with all of the citrus type hops. 

Just had a glass of the ahtanum/cascade/citra, even SWMBO is impressed. Checked the notes and the dry hop was ahtanum/citra.


----------

